# my new beardie



## beardie1972 (Mar 14, 2010)

hi can any one please tell me what morph this beardie is please as i bought off some one that thought it was only a normal inland beardie, she doesnt look like a normal inland to me so i need HELP!!!!!


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

she looks like she may have a bit of citrus in her?
sophie


----------



## beardie1972 (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks , someone said she may be sunfire not sure though


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

yes that may be so as she do look quite orange/red but either way shes georgours:flrt:
sophie 
i have 4 beardies wonderful pets aren't they is this ur first one?


----------



## Crimson_Lightning (Mar 29, 2010)

She's definitely been crossed to a dragon in Red color, maybe a Blood Red x Translucent pairing, Only because that's what mine(Thor) is and they look crazy similar But I'm not an expert so cant be sure. 

If she does have the recessive gene for Trans you can breed her out to prove this I think?? Either way she's gorgeous


----------



## beardie1972 (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks 4 all comments guys , crimson what morph did you say yours is again please


----------



## beardie1972 (Mar 14, 2010)

no reptile lover 96 shes not first we have 9 now we have a translucent het hypo , red/gold hypo, and the 1 we think is blood redx translucent , then a male and female standard inland and a ? as were not sure as shes exactly like the red x trans but with a coffee colour , then weve a citrus german male , german female and a new addition female leusistic red phase , theyre all gorgeous and weve become a little taken over to say the least , my kids keep wondering when im moving them out n the beardies in theyre rooms lol


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow you have quite a there bet that costs you loads but bet it is well rewarding,
sophie


----------



## beardie1972 (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol . It isnt cheap . My electric costs a fortune n theyre food bill is a bit steap but theyre worth it .


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

i am lucky me mum pays the electicity for me lol, 
sophie


----------

